# Disco con partición sin formato



## fdesergio (Dic 15, 2010)

Bueno esta fue la caga.... del dia, tengo un disco duro de 80GB y tiene 3  particiones pero la mayor que era de 60GB no la puedo accesar dice que  esta dañada o imposible leerla (ahi tenia los MS de TODO) bueno lo miro  con el admin de discos y me dice que la particion existe pero esta sin  formato, las otras 2 estan bien las puedo abrir y no hay problema.

Puedo recuperar la particion ?
se perderan archivos

Intente  con el EasyRecovery Professional pero se bloque acuando intento pasar  los archivos recuperados, amen de que no los recupera con el nombre  original sino por extension 

Hoy si debo decir AYUDENMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 16, 2010)

Añada mas informacion sobre el equipo, por ejemplo ¿cuales son las caracteristicas de la cpu?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Sergio, que formato tenía originalmente, era NTFS?


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 16, 2010)

Intenta recuperar los datos, no la particion si te dice que existe. Hay varios programas que podes probar, tene en cuenta que la magia no existe.. y lo que corresponde es tener un backup. Ahora podras recuperar lo que este recuperable y el resto.. fuiste..


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 16, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sergio, que formato tenía originalmente, era NTFS?



Buen dia Black, si efectivamente era NTFS.......sirve de algo?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

Sip, sirve, era para saber con qué soft podías *intentar* recuperarlo.
El que yo usé y me funcionó bien fue el Easy Recovery Professional.
Si no lo podes encontrar, avisame


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 16, 2010)

Bueno ese es el que intente usar, pero no hay opcion de recuperar los archivos con el nombre original? porque esod e abrir para colocar a caa uno el nombre me mata, veremos, gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 16, 2010)

> no hay opcion de recuperar los archivos con el nombre original?


 Te referís a que aparecen con el nombre en DOS no? Solo con 8 caracteres. Si es así, no, yo tampoco encontré forma de recuperar eso.


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 16, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sip, sirve, era para saber con qué soft podías *intentar* recuperarlo.
> El que yo usé y me funcionó bien fue el *Easy Recovery Professional*.
> Si no lo podes encontrar, avisame



Si amigo black tiene razon ese programa te los recupera sin problemas .

un saludo y suerte.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Dic 16, 2010)

prueba con el hiren's boot cd 11 con eso seguro lo solucionas.

suerte.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola.

Mira  el GetDataBack, puedes recuperar de discos formateados, NTFS o FAT.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yobany (Dic 17, 2010)

Bueno, y qué tal si intentas conectando el disco como esclavo en otra computadora? Así podrías tener acceso a la información.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

yobany dijo:


> Bueno, y qué tal si intentas conectando el disco como esclavo en otra computadora? Así podrías tener acceso a la información.



en efecto el disco esta como slave, como ya dije el permite abrir 2 de las 3 particiones que tiene, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 17, 2010)

yobany dijo:


> Bueno, y qué tal si intentas conectando el disco como esclavo en otra computadora? Así podrías tener acceso a la información.



Y que tiene que ver el culo con la corbata? el problema esta en el disco, no en la pc...


----------



## Nepper (Dic 17, 2010)

hay!... una vez me pasó lo mismo, quise crear una partición y me borro los indices de todas las particiones, tenía 160 GB en ningun lado...
Yo utilicé un software que no recuerdo como se llamaba, pero me recuperó todo, eso si, necesité poner el disco en la PC de mi hermano y conseguir otro disco rígido de mas de 160 GB.
Pero logre recuperar todo con increible exito... voy a ver si me fijo que software era...
Hacé lo siguiente, buscá por internet una imagen de un disco live
el que tengo yo es el "windows mini PE_xp"... este disco se autoejecuta y tiene varias utilidades, una de ellas, el recuperador de archivos...
Pero el que trae este dico no me sirvió, porque aunque me encontraba todo, no se por que no me dejaba guardarlo. Entonces me descargué de internet un software llamado de la misma forma pero con exe para windows...
Con ese... le ponés "escanear", te aparece todo y despues le pones donde recuperar, y te recupera con nombres largos, cortos lo que vos quieras...

Lo unico que me hiso mal, es que me reemplazó los VOV de una pelicula con videos de una carpeta que estaba alado... pero el resto todo perfecto... los mp3 andaban de maravilla...
Despues me fijo que software era...


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> hay!... una vez me pasó lo mismo, quise crear una partición y me borro los indices de todas las particiones, tenía 160 GB en ningun lado...
> Yo utilicé un software que no recuerdo como se llamaba, pero me recuperó todo, eso si, necesité poner el disco en la PC de mi hermano y conseguir otro disco rígido de mas de 160 GB.
> Pero logre recuperar todo con increible exito... voy a ver si me fijo que software era...
> Hacé lo siguiente, buscá por internet una imagen de un disco live
> ...



Ok, esperare, eso estoy haciendo esperando respuestas y experiencia para ver cual es la mas adecuada pues segun me dijeron lo mejor es no "tocar" tanto el HD con software para evitar mas daños, mil gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------



## Nepper (Dic 17, 2010)

-----------------
Editado
------------------
El software que me andubo de maravilla era Recovery Studio, o como lo tengo registrado yo R-Studio o mas bien "R-Studio Data recovery"


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 17, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> -----------------
> Editado
> ------------------
> El software que me andubo de maravilla era Recovery Studio, o como lo tengo registrado yo R-Studio o mas bien "R-Studio Data recovery"



buen dato, lo bajare aver, chauuuuuuuuuuuu



Cuentame, te recupero los archivos con el nombre original o solo en carpetas dependiendo de la extension o tipo de archivo??


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Dic 17, 2010)

intenta con el hiren's boot cd con eso vas a recuperar todos los datos.para mi creo que lo mejor.

saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 18, 2010)

S.W.A.T. dijo:


> intenta con el hiren's boot cd con eso vas a recuperar todos los datos.para mi creo que lo mejor.
> 
> saludos.


Gracias por la respuesta, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira  el GetDataBack, puedes recuperar de discos formateados, NTFS o FAT.
> 
> ...



      ahora si me rio...........despues de probar el soft que me saco del apuro fue el GetDataBack, muy bueno, rapido, eficiente, que decir lo mejor de los que probe, el Easyrecovery  muy demorado y aparte molesto por lo que cambia los nombres de los archivos ( imaginan abri y renombrar 180.000 archivos que tenia?????) el R-studio  ???? tan complicado de usar que los instale y la verdad no pude, el Getdatback muy sencillo de instalar y de usar, lo recomiendo, mil gracias a todos lo que aportaron en esta solucion, un abrazo, chauuuuuuuuuuuu

Pd: la porqueria de disco cuando lo revise con el getdataback ya no funcionaba no lo reconocia el SO, solo se veia en el setup, nuevamente muy bueno el GetDataBack


----------



## Nepper (Dic 22, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> R-studio  ???? tan complicado de usar que los instale y la verdad no pude,


Me alegro que hallas logrado recuperar tus datos... pero...
pero... no es complicado... yo lo agarre al vuelo...  ...
En fin... congratulations!


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 22, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Me alegro que hallas logrado recuperar tus datos... pero...
> pero... no es complicado... yo lo agarre al vuelo...  ...
> En fin... congratulations!



Me aperecian varios instaladores con diferentes cosas (6) al final no pude esa es la verdad, afortunadamente encontre el otro y todo bien, gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## zealot13 (Dic 29, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno esta fue la caga.... del dia, tengo un disco duro de 80GB y tiene 3  particiones pero la mayor que era de 60GB no la puedo accesar dice que  esta dañada o imposible leerla (ahi tenia los MS de TODO) bueno lo miro  con el admin de discos y me dice que la particion existe pero esta sin  formato, las otras 2 estan bien las puedo abrir y no hay problema.
> 
> Puedo recuperar la particion ?
> se perderan archivos
> ...



podrias intentar con un LiveCD de linux eso me ha salvado muchas veces !
despues de recuperar la informacion con linux formatea la particion de nuevo (si no sabes formatear en linus hazlo con el Administrador de Discos de windows)


----------



## El_Mago_ (Dic 30, 2010)

jajaja no te compliques chavonnnn ay un programa que se llama paragon partition 9 te lo recomiendo
lo instalas y puedes ver y acceder a todas las particiones que tienes,,las puedes renombrar y hacer backupss, la version 10 es compatible con win 7 para muchos es una masa para las particiones


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

zealot13 y ZiklonRecords, no leyeron que ya recuperó los datos usando el GetDataBack?


----------



## unmonje (Ene 3, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Bueno esta fue la caga.... del dia, tengo un disco duro de 80GB y tiene 3  particiones pero la mayor que era de 60GB no la puedo accesar dice que  esta dañada o imposible leerla (ahi tenia los MS de TODO) bueno lo miro  con el admin de discos y me dice que la particion existe pero esta sin  formato, las otras 2 estan bien las puedo abrir y no hay problema.
> 
> Puedo recuperar la particion ?
> se perderan archivos
> ...




Bueno...bienvenido al club.
El principio nùmero uno de la informatica reza lo siguiente:
-Si no quieres perder tus datos....Lo que està dentro,*debe* estar afuera.

dices y cito que -*esta fue la caga... del dia * , lo que me da a pensar que , parece ser , una costumbre en ti !!! jajaa.

Dificilmente recuperes tu datos. (lo digo por experiencia ,desde 1982 que reparo PCs ajenas  y alguna propia) 
Te sugiero para tu futuro , tomar este criterio...
-Al menos una vez por semana, tomar BACK  UP a otro MEDIO FISICO y a OTRA PARTICION (ambas).
-Nunca mandes tu PC al service con informacion sin levantar...generalmente ,como son 
MALOS tecnicos la mayoria...simplemente te formatean el disco...
(perdi 3000 dolares ,en trabajo,por un tema asi)
-Tengo copia de mis trabajos en otras 7 maquinas en diferentes redes y algunos trabajos importantes directamente en la NUBE  ...No lo olvides...


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 3, 2011)

Si amigo Unmonje, ya aprendi la leccion por ahora tengo todo en 2 discos, mientas compro otra pc para tener todo , lo de la cagad...de l dia, es solo una expresion pero vale para toda la vida


----------



## zealot13 (Ene 8, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> zealot13 y ZiklonRecords, no leyeron que ya recuperó los datos usando el GetDataBack?



amm me parece que el que no leyo fuiste tu
edito el mensaje avisando que ya habia recuperado la particion U.U


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 9, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Me aperecian varios instaladores con diferentes cosas (6) al final no pude esa es la verdad, afortunadamente encontre el otro y todo bien, gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuuu


Qué crees que quiso decir con esto zealot13?


> ahora si me rio...........despues de probar el soft que me saco del  apuro fue el GetDataBack, muy bueno, rapido, eficiente, que decir lo  mejor de los que probe,


O con esto?


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> ahora si me rio...........despues de probar el soft que me saco del apuro fue el GetDataBack, muy bueno, rapido, eficiente, que decir lo mejor de los que probe, el Easyrecovery  muy demorado y aparte molesto por lo que cambia los nombres de los archivos ( imaginan abri y renombrar 180.000 archivos que tenia?????) el R-studio  ???? tan complicado de usar que los instale y la verdad no pude, el Getdatback muy sencillo de instalar y de usar, lo recomiendo, mil gracias a todos lo que aportaron en esta solucion, un abrazo, chauuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Pd: la porqueria de disco cuando lo revise con el getdataback ya no funcionaba no lo reconocia el SO, solo se veia en el setup, nuevamente muy bueno el GetDataBack



Pudistes recuperar tus datos con el -data track- gracias a que ,solo fue un aterrizaje de  cabeza de disco ò perturbacion elèctrica ,sobre el sistema operativo ò su sector de arranque.
Si embargo,
Si hubiera sido causa de un mal funcionamiento de la electrònica en si, y te hubiera CEPILLADO los cabezales de archivo en la zona de DIRECTORIOS ....
Nunca mas hubieras recuperado nada. NO LO OLVIDES:::!!!! ..te salvastes por un pelito.


----------



## El_Mago_ (Ene 11, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, chauuuuuuuuuu



no te compliques dices que puedes entrar a 2 de las particiones no?? pues entra en una de ellas y descargate el soft que se llama paragon partition 10, lo instalas, lo abres y te apareceran todas las particiones que tienes, las renombras, le das aplicar y te vas a mi pc y te apareceran, solo abres la que desees y listo ahi estan tus archivos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 11, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Pudistes recuperar tus datos con el -data track- gracias a que ,solo fue un aterrizaje de  cabeza de disco ò perturbacion elèctrica ,sobre el sistema operativo ò su sector de arranque.
> Si embargo,
> Si hubiera sido causa de un mal funcionamiento de la electrònica en si, y te hubiera CEPILLADO los cabezales de archivo en la zona de DIRECTORIOS ....
> Nunca mas hubieras recuperado nada. NO LO OLVIDES:::!!!! ..te salvastes por un pelito.



Ah, si eso lo tengo claro, que fue una falla sencilla e imagino que mas de soft que de hard, porque si fuera de HArd asi me hubiera quedado HARD recuperar la info, de todas maneras gracias, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuu



ZiklonRecords dijo:


> no te compliques dices que puedes entrar a 2 de las particiones no?? pues entra en una de ellas y descargate el soft que se llama paragon partition 10, lo instalas, lo abres y te apareceran todas las particiones que tienes, las renombras, le das aplicar y te vas a mi pc y te apareceran, solo abres la que desees y listo ahi estan tus archivos.



Gracias pero ya solucione el problema, chauuuuuuuuu


----------

